# Eurofours convection ovens?



## lateralus (Oct 27, 2009)

Is anyone familiar with Eurofours convection ovens? Apparently they are very popular in Europe but just getting started in the U.S. My mom is going to be starting a business here pretty quick, small at first and starting out with a half-size convection oven. She was leaning towards the Hobart HEC20 which is about $3450 delivered. One of her baking instructors however recommended French company Eurofours which is $2700 delivered for a half size convection oven. In addition to the lower price, one good thing about the Eurofours is that apparently it also has the same type of steam process that Blodgett calls "Hydrovection". The problem is, we can find plenty of information on Hobart and Blodgett ovens but essentially ZERO on Eurofours. Anyone familiar with Eurofours ovens and especially someone who has also used Hobart and / or Blodgett who can say whether Eurofours is as good, your advice would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------

